

News.YC: open links in new tab - modulow

I know this is no great feat, but just wanted to post my bookmarklet, that I use to turn all the links on news.yc into `target="_blank"` links:<p>&#60;a href="javascript:function%20getScript(url,%20success)%20{var%20d%20=%20document,script%20=%20d.createElement(%27script%27),head%20=%20d.getElementsByTagName(%27head%27)[0],done%20=%20false;script.src%20=%20url;script.onload%20=%20script.onreadystatechange%20=%20function(){if(%20!done%20&#38;&#38;%20(!this.readyState%20||%20this.readyState%20==%20%27loaded%27%20||%20this.readyState%20==%20%27complete%27)%20)%20{done%20=%20true;success();script.onload%20=%20script.onreadystatechange%20=%20null;head.removeChild(script);}};head.appendChild(script);}getScript(%22http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.2/jquery.min.js%22,%20function()%20{if(%20typeof%20jQuery%20==%20%27undefined%27%20)%20{alert(%22jQuery%20could%20not%20be%20loaded%22);}$(%22td.title%20a%22).attr(%22target%22,%20%22_blank%22);});"&#62;YC - Open in new Tab&#60;/a&#62;
======
mrduncan
Alternatively, nearly all browsers support middle clicking on links to open
them in a new window.

~~~
Timothee
Or, for laptops mostly, a combination of Ctrl, Shift, Alt + click will usually
do the trick. (with the added benefit of choosing if you want to open it in
the background or open it and see it right away, also true with middle-click)

~~~
Ernestas
Or, Vimium, Shift + f

~~~
erikpukinskis
Or, in Tekken 4, A + A + L1 + Right + Right + Start + Select

------
swedegeek
On my netbook, I have a multi-touch trackpad, so a 2-finger tap does the trick
as well. Even with the "target=_blank" I'd probably still do a middle-
click/2-finger tap to have the new tab open in the background. That way, I can
quickly scan HN (or reddit or whatever else) and open up all the items I'm
interested in and then read through them rapid fire.

Good exercise, though!

------
ajbatac
+1 for the effort.

